# Rock and Roll



## pbtree (Jul 22, 2007)

Original name of the Beach Boys?


----------



## pbtree (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 24, 2007)

The Pendletones


----------



## pbtree (Jul 27, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The Pendletones



A winner!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2007)

bubble gums


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 27, 2007)

pbtree said:


> A winner!



What do I get?:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: 

A new MS660 would be nice........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pbtree (Jul 28, 2007)

How about my ex - postage paid!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 28, 2007)

pbtree said:


> How about my ex - postage paid!



Hey we can switch.....she's not my wife but we can still trade:jester:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 6, 2007)

Next one....



Who sings backup for Carley Simon on the song Your so vain?




First hint.



They were both singing to the same guy.


.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 6, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Next one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mick Jagger!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, that didnt take long....... 



.


----------



## olyman (Aug 15, 2007)

mick--what a drip--a has been---


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2007)

I still call them the bubble gums of course I called all those
sort of almost rock and roll lol. Me skynerd,Ted Nugent,Alman bros
csn&y, zztop,Sammy Hagar,Stevie Ray Vaughn,Yardbirds,Stepenwolf
and many others. But I love my country!


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 6, 2007)

*Beatles*

Which member of the fab 4 has had the most success, since the Beatles broke up? He might still be with us, but then again he might not.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 6, 2007)

103scooter said:


> Which member of the fab 4 has had the most success, since the Beatles broke up? He might still be with us, but then again he might not.



Paul McCartney


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 6, 2007)

Wrong!

Nice try though, this is who I though of.

Only 3 more choices LOL


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 6, 2007)

103scooter said:


> Which member of the fab 4 has had the most success, since the Beatles broke up? He might still be with us, but then again he might not.



Lennon? At first I assumed you meant living member.


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats why I said he might still be with us, but then again maybe not. If I sad alive or dead its down to 50/50.

Nope not Lennon either!


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 6, 2007)

Ringo!


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 6, 2007)

hard to believe isn't it?


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 6, 2007)

103scooter said:


> hard to believe isn't it?



What was he successful with? I know he narrated a few Thomas the Train (childrens) videos.


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 8, 2007)

google him and read, and read, and read. I was really surprised, with all the hits he had, and some pretty successful albums.

I heard this on a radio program last weekend, so the search began.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 8, 2007)

Two part question......





Who discovered the rock band VanHalen?





What terrable name did Gene Simmonds talk the band out of when they were about to become famous?



.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 8, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Two part question......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#1..........Gene Simmons


#2 Name.......fook (the real word)!!!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 8, 2007)

*Who did the band known as "The Golliwogs" become?*

What famous band was once known as "The Golliwogs"?


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 8, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> What famous band was once known as "The Golliwogs"?



CCR


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 9, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> CCR



Correct! Great job!


----------



## lxt (Sep 16, 2007)

this will take ya back some. what band did Frank Morino play for? by the way he`s a guitarist!! hope I spelled morino right.


LXT............


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 16, 2007)

lxt said:


> this will take ya back some. what band did Frank Morino play for? by the way he`s a guitarist!! hope I spelled morino right.
> 
> 
> LXT............





Mahogany Rush!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 16, 2007)

What mega popular '70's band resulted from being in Linda Ronstadt's backup band???


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 16, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> What mega popular '70's band resulted from being in Linda Ronstadt's backup band???



I vaguely remember this as being the Eagles?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 16, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> What mega popular '70's band resulted from being in Linda Ronstadt's backup band???





PA. Woodsman said:


> I vaguely remember this as being the Eagles?





Yep!!!


----------



## kevinj (Sep 16, 2007)

lxt said:


> this will take ya back some. what band did Frank Morino play for? by the way he`s a guitarist!! hope I spelled morino right.
> 
> 
> LXT............



Yeah,: Mahogany Rush, 
One of my Faves.

He also played alot of jimi... :rockn:


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 16, 2007)

What late 60's hard rock band was born out of the ashes of "The Sparrow"?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 16, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> What late 60's hard rock band was born out of the ashes of "The Sparrow"?







Steppenwolf!!!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 16, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Steppenwolf!!!



You got it-great job!


----------



## lxt (Sep 18, 2007)

Rahtreelimbs, you are a trivia king indeed!! heres one..there was a swedish neoclassical guitar wizard that when he came out ozzy, Dio & Mr. Coverdale wished to employ, who might this viking be?


by the way he`s my hero, I met him boy is he arrogant but damn can he play!!

LXT....................


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 18, 2007)

lxt said:


> Rahtreelimbs, you are a trivia king indeed!! heres one..there was a swedish neoclassical guitar wizard that when he came out ozzy, Dio & Mr. Coverdale wished to employ, who might this viking be?
> 
> 
> by the way he`s my hero, I met him boy is he arrogant but damn can he play!!
> ...





Yngwie Malmsteen !!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 18, 2007)

What band and song did Linda Ronstadt belong to and sing on before going solo???


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 19, 2007)

Stone Pony's? {SP?}


----------



## lxt (Sep 19, 2007)

103scooter said:


> Stone Pony's? {SP?}



hell, that sounds good to me!! different side of the musical coin for me though. but I`ll atleast learn something!!!!!

LXT.......& yes it is Yngwie J Malmsteen, he`s picky about the middle initial!!! good job!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 19, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> What band and song did Linda Ronstadt belong to and sing on before going solo???





103scooter said:


> Stone Pony's? {SP?}






Righto!!!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 21, 2007)

Name a lead singer who did a soft drink jingle in the early eightys.



Name the brand and how many flavors were mentioned.




opcorn:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 22, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Name a lead singer who did a soft drink jingle in the early eightys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it Dr. Pepper/23 flavors? Don't know the singer......


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 23, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Name a lead singer who did a soft drink jingle in the early eightys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we're gonna need a hint for this one!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 24, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Was it Dr. Pepper/23 flavors? Don't know the singer......



Nope!


.


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 26, 2007)

Michael my hair is on fire Jackson? Pepsi brands?


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 26, 2007)

103scooter said:


> Michael my hair is on fire Jackson? Pepsi brands?



O, I forgot about Waco Jacko!




But no, not him.



1st hint.....



The lead singer was female.


.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 26, 2007)

This just in.....



The entire band did the jingle, not just the lead singer. But name the lead singer.


Extra points if you name the band.



.


----------



## Lairry (Sep 26, 2007)

Olivia Newton John and the Electric Light Orchestra for Shasta!!!!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I'm gonna take a wild guess-female lead singer in the 80's? Debbie Harry and Blondie?  :jester:


----------



## 103scooter (Sep 28, 2007)

Belinda Carlisle{SP?} GO-GO"S?


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 30, 2007)

*Patty Smyth!!*

Patty Smyth and Scandal did a Franks Beverages soda commercial in 1984.


Heres one of their pages, you will recognise at least two of the songs they give you.



http://www.myspace.com/pattysmythandscandal



.


----------



## ford832 (Oct 6, 2007)

Patty Smyth? Pbbbbbbbfffffffttttt.How about Pat Benatar or Lee Aaron?Mmmmmmmmm....Lee Aaron........Oh,music eh?sorry.
How about the name of Keith Richards solo album and the title of the the one "hit" from it?


----------



## 103scooter (Oct 7, 2007)

No I'm really not dead, I always look this way? for the album name

Single... Give me another Jack,.. straight up this time?


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 7, 2007)

ford832 said:


> How about the name of Keith Richards solo album and the title of the the one "hit" from it?



Talk Is Cheap
Not 100% so I'll guess... 
"Take It So Hard"


----------



## ford832 (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL,I couldn't for the life of me remember the song title and it's been driving me nuts for the past couple of weeks-thats why I posted it:blush: I still remember the video though with the blonde chick ....mmmmmmmmm......


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 10, 2007)

ford832 said:


> Patty Smyth? Pbbbbbbbfffffffttttt





ford832 said:


> LOL,I couldn't for the life of me remember the song title and it's been driving me nuts for the past couple of weeks-thats why I posted it:blush: ......







Dude!


Thats lame!!


You dont even know the answer to your own "Q" and I get a big ole Pbbbbbbbfffffffttttt??????



Whats this world coming to??




OK.




What Scorpions song has the title misspelled on the album cover, but accuratly spelled to the accent of the singer Ronnie James Dio?



Hey >>>>>>>>>>>>>>TALON, you out there???




.


----------



## ford832 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah,I know.I'm a shameless sob for sure Cripes,you got me on the Scorpions.I'd have to go back and look at the old "tapes" but unfortunately they're all gone.Um,how about "In Trance"?


Here's one for you.

Who was lead singer for Max Webster(he later fronted a band of his name) and who backed him up on the song "Battle Scar".This person later went on to a very successful-and still going-career fronting probably the best band to ever come out of Canada.

Oh,btw,I do know the answers to these-really-haha


----------



## 103scooter (Oct 13, 2007)

dog gone SODA THEME!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ote7_jcKqOw


----------



## ford832 (Oct 13, 2007)

You've got the first half of the question.Download "battle scar" if you can find it.The other vocal is unmistakeable:rockn:


----------



## 103scooter (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh my thats a very unmistakable voice, and a list member is going over seas to see him and the rest of Rush. Geddy Lee, never would have guessed it.


----------



## ford832 (Oct 14, 2007)

You're too good I thought I had a bit of a stumper there.Oh well.Way back when I was growing up in Ontario Max Webster was a local high school dance band and bar band.I don't think Kim Mitchell or Geddy Lee would play the same venues now


----------



## 103scooter (Oct 21, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> What Scorpions song has the title misspelled on the album cover, but accuratly spelled to the accent of the singer Ronnie James Dio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK RBW, need another hint as still no answer


----------



## 103scooter (Oct 21, 2007)

Eye to Eye album??


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.last.fm/music/Scorpions/Love+at+First+Sting


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Here's a new one!*

What German-born lead singer of a hard rock band had to wear sunglasses because of eye problems which caused bright lights to hurt his eyes? Hint: he just "retired" from touring this year after 40 years of rock and roll.


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 26, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> What German-born lead singer of a hard rock band had to wear sunglasses because of eye problems which caused bright lights to hurt his eyes? Hint: he just "retired" from touring this year after 40 years of rock and roll.


Get your motor running
Head onto the highway
Looking for adventure 
And whatever comes our way........

John Kay
:rockn:     :smoking: 
(My first concert)


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn, I was thinking Roy Orbison.


.


----------



## 103scooter (Oct 27, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Damn, I was thinking Roy Orbison.
> 
> 
> .




He permanently retired a few years ago. :angel:


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 27, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> Get your motor running
> Head onto the highway
> Looking for adventure
> And whatever comes our way........
> ...



You got it my friend! What a great memory that concert must be for you! I got to see him this past August at "Musikfest" in Bethlehem, PA. on his final tour, although I think that he may do some shows from time to time, maybe just he and an acoustic guitar a la Roger McGuinn.

You get an "A" for knowing the correct answer! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 27, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> You got it my friend! What a great memory that concert must be for you! I got to see him this past August at "Musikfest" in Bethlehem, PA. on his final tour, although I think that he may do some shows from time to time, maybe just he and an acoustic guitar a la Roger McGuinn.
> 
> You get an "A" for knowing the correct answer! :greenchainsaw:



I saw Steppenwolf play in Augusta GA back in '73 at the old Bell Auditorium. It was a good show and was the only time I got to see him live. I have on 8-track, "Steppenwolf 16 greatest hits", down in the basement somewhere. That same album was also my very first cd that I bought when I started getting into cd's in '87. I have not listened to it in several years so I guess I will have to get it out. The term, "Heavy Metal" was first used by Kay as part of the lyrics of Born To Be Wild. I wonder how many metal heads are even aware of that trivia. I had not heard of any news of John Kay and I was kind of sad to hear that he was retiring but happy to hear that he is still alive.

Thanks PA for stirring up some good memories!

Vince


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 27, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> I saw Steppenwolf play in Augusta GA back in '73 at the old Bell Auditorium. It was a good show and was the only time I got to see him live. I have on 8-track, "Steppenwolf 16 greatest hits", down in the basement somewhere. That same album was also my very first cd that I bought when I started getting into cd's in '87. I have not listened to it in several years so I guess I will have to get it out. The term, "Heavy Metal" was first used by Kay as part of the lyrics of Born To Be Wild. I wonder how many metal heads are even aware of that trivia. I had not heard of any news of John Kay and I was kind of sad to hear that he was retiring but happy to hear that he is still alive.
> 
> Thanks PA for stirring up some good memories!
> 
> Vince



Thanks for the story! I'm glad that I got to see him this past August. To my mind, Steppenwolf as a band was under-rated; everyone knows the hits that they had, but they had so many more great songs that only the true fans know of. To me, John Kay was as good a frontman as you could get-very charismatic and intelligent. He always had a good rapport with the audience. 

Glad that you had some good memories!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 13, 2007)

*Here's a new one!*

Who is Mars Bonfire and what song is he famous for writing?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 13, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Who is Mars Bonfire and what song is he famous for writing?



Dennis Edmonton.............wrote Born To Be Wild for Steppenwolf!!!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 14, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Dennis Edmonton.............wrote Born To Be Wild for Steppenwolf!!!



Exactly-great job!!!!


----------

